# Grafikproblem Ursache: Board?



## eSpox (23. August 2008)

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit Grafikfehler im 3D-Modus(Fenstermodus) bei Spielen.
Die Grafikfehler sind schwer zu definieren. Sie gleichen Grisselinien oder Linien die durch den Bildschrim gehen und das Bild etwas verschieben.
Es gleicht in der Tat so als hätte man den PC neu aufgesetzt und würde scrollen(hoch oder runter) ohne Grafiktreiber drauf zu haben. Dann überlappt /überblättert das Bild ja auch an manchen Punkten. Genau so oder in der Art sieht es bei mir aus nur das es grundlegende Unterschiede gibt. Die Linien verlaufen vom linken Bildschrimrand bis zum rechten Bildschirmrand, sie beginnen unten und laufen nach oben. Im Spiel gibt es sie nur wenn ich mich selbst bewege(z.BRollenspiel), wenn ich nur herumstehe und egal ob etwas um mich herum passiert(ein anderer um mich herum läuft) entstehen sie nicht. NUR ich betone NUR im 3D-Modus(Fenstermodus) EGAL bei welcher Auflösung EGAL bei 16 oder 32-BIT. Unten poste ich mein System und Sachen die schon geprüt wurden + ein Video. DIe Linien so nenne ich sie jetzt mal tauchen jede 2-3 Sekunden auf und sind bei VIdeos nur sehr schwer aber mit den Augen sehr sehr deutlich zu sehen. Das Problem tauchte auf nachdem ich mein PC heruntergefahren hatte, meine Laufwerke anders gejumpt habe,Meine Festplatte in einen anderen SLot gepackt habe und ein Diskettenlaufwerk eingebaut hatte. Nachdem ich mein System einschaltete bekam ich sofort eine Meldung die folgendes besagte:
*Warning!!! The previous performance of overclocking is failed, and the system is restored to the defaults setting*


Ich sah nur den roten text und habe sofort meinen PC vom Strom genommen. Habe dann alles nochmal überprüft und gesehen das ich vergass meineFestplatte ans NT anzuschließen. Holte dieses nach und schaltete den PC wieder ein. Daraufhin fuhr er ganz normal wieder hoch.
(Habe nicht übertaktet, garnix)
*
SACHEN DIE GEPRÜFT BZW: AUSGETAUSCHT WURDEN:*

-Bios Update

-Laufwerke(System ohne Laufwerke gestartet, weiterhin der Grafikfehler vorhanden)

-Grafikarte(anstatt meiner 9800GTX mit einer NX7600 GS getestet,weiterhin der Grafikfehler vorhanden)

-RAM 4 Gig(Habe 1ne Stunde Memtest laufen gelassen keine Error's(1 Pass))

-Monitor(Habe mit einem Röhrenmonitor von meiner Schwester geprüft, weiterhin der Grafikfehler vorhanden)

-Monitorkabel getauscht(weiterhin der Grafikfehler vorhanden)

-Monitorstromkabel getauscht(weiterhin der Grafikfehler vorhanden)

-Mit anderem NT(allerdings nur 350W, eigentlich zu wenig für die Graka)

-Mit einem anderen Adapter(bei der NX7600 GS und der 9800GTX bruach man für den Stecker vom Bildschrim ein Adapter,
weiterhin der Grafikfehler vorhanden)

-Bei Grafikarte 9600GTX statt den zwie Steckern(PCI-E1&2) HDD Stecker vom NT zur STromversogung genommen,
weiterhin der Grafikfehler vorhanden)

-Treiber natürlich aktuallisiert und geprüft

-FORMATIERT(um ein Fehler im OS auszuschließen)

-Festplatte mit HDtune auf Erro's gescannt

-Anderer PCI SLot geprüft(Problem immernoch da auch dort)

*DAS VIDEO:

*Ich bitte euch das Video mit folgenden Eigenschaften zu gucken sonst sieht man die Fehler nur sehr schwach bzw. garnicht. Mit WIndows Media Player:

-100%,

dazu: rechts klick auf's Video->Videogröße->100%

-Bei Größenänderung Video an Player anpassen.

dazu: rechts klick auf Video->Videogröße->Bei Größenänderung Video an Player anpassen raufklicken/deaktiviern. Dazu das Häkchen(wenn vorhanden) davor entfernen durch einen Klick.

KLICK MICH
*

---*
SYSTEM:
-
Informationsliste    Wert
Computer    
Computertyp    ACPI-Multiprocessor-PC
Betriebssystem    Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack    Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer    7.0.5730.13 (IE 7.0)
DirectX    4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computername    -
Benutzername    -
Domainanmeldung    -
Datum / Uhrzeit    -

Motherboard    
CPU Typ    QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz (9 x 267)
Motherboard Name MSI P35 Neo2-FIR/FR / P35 Platinum (MS-7345) (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Motherboard Chipsatz    Intel Bearlake P35
Arbeitsspeicher    3328 MB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-6400C5    2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
DIMM3: Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-6400C5    2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
BIOS Typ    AMI (01/24/08)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)    Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)

Anzeige    
Grafikkarte    MSI NX7600 GS (NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS)  (256 MB)
3D-Beschleuniger    nVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS
Monitor    Philips 170V  [17" LCD]  (AU30630036689)

Multimedia    
Soundkarte    Realtek ALC888/S/T @ Intel 82801IB ICH9 - High Definition Audio Controller

Datenträger    
IDE Controller    Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
IDE Controller    Intel(R) ICH9 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920
IDE Controller    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Floppy-Laufwerk    Diskettenlaufwerk
Festplatte    SAMSUNG HD300LJ  (300 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optisches Laufwerk HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H22N (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:8x, DVD+RW:18x/8x, DVD-RW:18x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
Optisches Laufwerk    HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8164B  (16x/52x DVD-ROM)
S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status    OK

Partitionen    
C: (NTFS)    286157 MB (279676 MB frei)
Speicherkapazität    279.5 GB (273.1 GB frei)

Eingabegeräte    
Tastatur    Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Keyboard (IntelliType Pro)
Maus    Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Mouse (IntelliPoint)

Netzwerk    
Primäre IP-Adresse    -
Primäre MAC-Adresse    -
Netzwerkkarte    MSI Wireless Adapter  (-)
Netzwerkkarte    Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC

Peripheriegeräte    
USB1 Controller    Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller    Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller    Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller    Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller    Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller    Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB2 Controller    Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
USB2 Controller    Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
USB-Geräte    USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
USB-Geräte    USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
USB-Geräte    USB-Verbundgerät

DMI    
DMI BIOS Anbieter    American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version    V1.8
DMI Systemhersteller    MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD
DMI Systemprodukt    MS-7345
DMI Systemversion    1.0
DMI Systemseriennummer    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI System UUID    00000000-00000000-0000001D-92E00E83
DMI Motherboardhersteller    MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD
DMI Motherboardprodukt    MS-7345
DMI Motherboardversion    1.0
DMI Motherboardseriennummer    To be filled by O.E.M.
DMI Gehäusehersteller    MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD
DMI Gehäuseversion    1.0
DMI Gehäuseseriennummer    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Gehäusekennzeichnung    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Gehäusetyp    Desktop Case
DMI gesamte / freie Speichersockel    4 / 2


*SPANNUNGSWERTE DES NETZTEILS, AUSGELESEN MIT EVEREST:*


Spannungswerte    
CPU Core    1.18 V
+3.3 V    3.34 V
+5 V    5.01 V
+12 V    12.41 V
+3.3 V Bereitschaftsmodus    3.34 V
VBAT Batterie    3.26 V




EDIT: EIgentlich eine klare Sache das Board doch.....

1.)Wenn ich über den Nvidia Treiber->Dreheinstellungen->Den Bidlschrim um 90/180/270 ° Grad drehe ist das Problem weg.
1.5)Es gibt die Probs nur bei Spielen im Fenstermodus

EDIT²: Hab das SPiel auf einem Pc mit gleichen Komponenten geprüft dort ging es einbandfrei. Hab es dannach nochmals installiert auf dem PC meines Vaters der deutlichs chlechter ist und grad mal mti WIN XP klar kommt, auch dort keine Fehler.



---*

DANK GEHT BIS HIERHIN SCHON MAL 100% ZU:

LEXX, quantenslipstream , KAYS UsW.
*


----------



## v3rtex (23. August 2008)

Was mich noch interessieren würde, hast du deine Temperaturen spziell CPU und Mainboard mal überprüft?


----------



## eSpox (23. August 2008)

1.)Die Temps sind entordnung. Der Fehler existiert ja auch mit offenem Gehäuse. Es hat sich ja auch nix dran geändert oder wie sollte ich mit den jumpen der Laufwerke den Luftstrom behindern?

--

Bitte lacht nicht es ist echt nicht mein Sinn euch zu verarschen aber hört euch das an ihr müsst mir glauben:

*Wenn ich beim Nvedia Treiber unter Dreheinstellungen den Bildschrim drehen lasse(möglich sind 90/180/270° Grad) sind die Fehler weg. Was ist das ich weiß grad nicht was los ist ehrlich. ich verarsche euch nicht.*


----------



## v3rtex (23. August 2008)

Kann mir vorstellen dass es ein nervendes Problem ist^^


1.) Hast du bei der Aktualisierung deiner Treiber diesen komplett entfernt, und nach einem Neustart wieder installiert? Oder nur drüber installiert?

Könnte mir eventuell vorstellen das da im Treiber dann was nicht stimmt.

2.) Beta Treiber? 

3.) Netzteil Hersteller und Leistung?


----------



## eSpox (23. August 2008)

1.) Software->nvedia Driver->Deeinstalliert->Neustart->Neuen Installiert

2.)Von der offecielen Homepage

3.) Be-Quit 450W(Reicht)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2008)

v3rtex schrieb:


> 1.) Hast du bei der Aktualisierung deiner Treiber diesen komplett entfernt, und nach einem Neustart wieder installiert? Oder nur drüber installiert?
> 
> Könnte mir eventuell vorstellen das da im Treiber dann was nicht stimmt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich schätze mal schon, da er ja das System sogar neu aufgesetzt hat.
Da benutzt man eh die neuesten Treiber.
Ich persönlich würde sogar mal alte Treiber benutzen. Vielleicht ändert sich was (aber nicht zu alte Treiber ).


----------



## eSpox (23. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 1.)Die Temps sind entordnung. Der Fehler existiert ja auch mit offenem Gehäuse. Es hat sich ja auch nix dran geändert oder wie sollte ich mit den jumpen der Laufwerke den Luftstrom behindern?
> 
> --
> 
> ...




Ich bekomm gleich ein Zusammenbruch jeder Tag geht für den Misst drauf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 1.)Was ist das ich weiß grad nicht was los ist ehrlich. ich verarsche euch nicht.


 
Nimmt doch auch keiner an.
Aber diese Problem ist halt schwer einzugrenzen.
Hast du mal mit Google gesucht, ob noch andere diese Problem haben, bzw. hatten und es lösen konnten.

Ein wenig musst du dich auch bemühen, um das Dilemma zu lösen, als ewig zu hoffen, dass das Forum das schon machen wird.
(was nicht heißt, dass wir da nicht am Ball bleiben, interessiert schon, was da schief gegangen ist)


----------



## Mr.Maison (23. August 2008)

Und ohne Fenstermodus also Vollbild? Kopier deine ersten post und schicke ihn an NV!


----------



## eSpox (23. August 2008)

Ich suche schon ganzen Tag bei google. Habe auch wegen der DIskette dort geguckt doch sagten welche das auf der Diskette nur 3 dateien sein dürfen(Command usw.) daher dachte ich das meine faltsch weren.

ZUM PROBLEM:

Was soll ich noch eingeben.?..
Grafikproblem 3D Modus
Grafikfehler Bei Dreheinstellungen weg usw.? KA


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2008)

So, noch mal zurück zum Game.
Welche Auflösung hast du denn im Spiel eingestellt?
Die native des TFTs oder eine andere?


----------



## Mr.Maison (23. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du mit NV Nvedia?



Jein. Also Nvidia wirds geschrieben, vll. nicht ganz unwichtig beim googeln. Anyway, probiers mal hiermit:

AIC Support List

"Nur" in diesem einzigen Spiel oder auch in anderen? Falls ja, welches ist es?


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

1.)Ich habe imoment nur dieses.
Es ist nicht zu vergessen das das Problem erst nach dem jumpen der Laufwerke und Festplate umsolotten da ist.
Was mich allerdings total verwirrt ist warum es wenn ich den Bildschrim drehen lasse weg ist.

2.) Wo isn support adresse von Nvedia deutschland?

3.) Mit der Liste(deinem LinK) weiß ich jetzt allerdings nix anzufangen entschuldige.

--

```
So, noch mal zurück zum Game.
Welche Auflösung hast du denn im Spiel eingestellt?
Die native des TFTs oder eine andere?
```
Spiele normal mit der 1024x768 AUflösung die ich auch im WIndows selbst benutze. ABer egal mit wieviel Bit oder welcher Auflösung die Fehler sind solange ich den Bildschirm nicht drehe da.
KA welche TFT's kenne den AUsdruck leider nicht.


Nicht vergessen hier sitzt ein BREMER Schüler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 1.)Spiele normal mit der 1024x768 AUflösung die ich auch im WIndows selbst benutze. ABer egal mit wieviel Bit oder welcher Auflösung die Fehler sind solange ich den Bildschirm nicht drehe da.
> KA welche TFT's kenne den AUsdruck leider nicht.
> 
> 
> Nicht vergessen hier sitzt ein BREMER Schüler.


 
Äh, was ist denn die native Auflösung deines Monitors?

Hier gehts zu Nvidia

Schau mal nach und lad dir den passenden Treiber für deine GraKa herunter.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

1.) Da war ich in den letzten Tagen bestimmt 17 mal.

2.) KA wo sieht man das mit dem Monitor?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> KA wo sieht man das mit dem Monitor?


 
Äh, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist.
Welchen Monitor hast du noch mal, bitte das genaue Modell.
Dann mal bei Google gucken.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Oben einfach auf Technische Daten klicken:

Hier wird jeder schlauer


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Jep, gemacht.
Da steht was von 1280x1024.
Das ist die native Auflösung.
Bitte mal einstellen.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Das aber echt hart mein lieber da gehen meine AUgen echt drauf haha.

und jetzt?

PS: ist übrigens die größe die einzustellen ist.


----------



## v3rtex (24. August 2008)

Jetzt teste dein Spiel mal damit


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Habe ich sofort gemacht wie gehabt immernoch die Grissel Linien da.

Auf Dem Video ist es übrigens richtig gut zu erkennen wenn man mit 100% guckt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

v3rtex schrieb:


> Jetzt teste dein Spiel mal damit


 
Da war einer schneller als ich. 


Edit:
Nochmals zur nativen Auflösung bei TFTs.
Die sollte unbedingt eingestellt werden, nur bei dieser Einstellung liefert ein TFT das bestmögliche Bild


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Nicht nur einer

Look Over Me


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Nicht nur einer
> 
> Look Over Me


 
Äh, das bedeutet was?


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Das ich das schon getestet habe mit dem Monitor....



> Habe ich sofort gemacht wie gehabt immernoch die Grissel Linien da.
> 
> Auf Dem Video ist es übrigens richtig gut zu erkennen wenn man mit 100% guckt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Das ich das schon getestet habe mit dem Monitor....


 
So, kommen wir dann noch mal zur anderen Sache zurück.
Du hast also jetzt die native Auflösung eingestellt.
Lass das mal so.
Was für eine Auflösung hast du jetzt in dem Spiel eingestellt?


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

ja beim/im WIndows die native und im SPiel die native


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Dann verringere die Auflösung mal. Schritt für Schritt. was halt das Spiel zulässt.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Sag mir was ich nehmen soll ;p^^


EDIT: Hab alle auf der Liste durch immer die Fehler da. Habe grad noch bemerkt das die Linien genau auf mein Bewegen abgestimmt ist. Damit meine ich wenn ich laufe und sehe das grad eine neue Linie anfängt und ich daraufhin stehen bleibe verschwindet die Linie auch sofort.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Habe grad noch bemerkt das die Linien genau auf mein Bewegen abgestimmt ist. Damit meine ich wenn ich laufe und sehe das grad eine neue Linie anfängt und ich daraufhin stehen bleibe verschwindet die Linie auch sofort.


 
Was ist das denn für ein Kram, ist doch eindeutig dann ein Fehler vom Spiel. 
Was für ein Spiel war das noch, schon mal nach Updates geguckt?


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Es ist kein Fehler vom SPiel es kann einfach nicht sein.

Die Versionen mit dem ich früher gespielt habe gehen seitdem ich das mit dem PC gemacht habe nicht mehr.

UAch ältere Versionen gehen nicht ohne Fehler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Aber woher soll es denn sonst kommen, wenn es nur bei *diesem einem Spiel* auftritt. Und da auch nur im *Fenster Modus*. Geht doch nicht mehr anders.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Ja gib mir ein Spiel freeware im fenstermodus und ich bin voll dabei


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Ja gib mir ein Spiel freeware im fenstermodus und ich bin voll dabei


 
Die gibts doch wie Sand am Meer.
Benutz halt mal Google, da findest du schon was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du das Spiel denn schon mal am PC deiner Schwester getestet?


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Alle meine Freunde spielen es und so wie sie hab ich es auch bestimmt 2 Jahre lang erfolgreich ohne Fehler gespielt. Sie SPielen es heute noch ohne Fehler bestimmt um die 6 STück wohnen 5 minuten von mir entfernt.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Wie find eich denn spiele die im Fenstermodus sind undzwar genau so wie "Metin2"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Ich nehme mal an, dass du es schon mal neu installiert hast?


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Formatiert->Neuinstalliert

ja hab ich 5-6 Mal


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Was war das nochmal für ein Spiel?


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Onlien Rollenspiel.

Metin2


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Kann man bei sowas gehackt werden?


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Gehacked werden denke ich kann man überall und zu jeder Zeit doch...

In dem Spiel oder durch das Spiel nur wenn man auf ne Hacksite geht sonst nicht nein. Das Spiel ist serius und ligitim.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Ich saug mir das Spiel jetzt mal. Muss ich doch mal selbst testen.
Wie war das noch.
Ach ja metin 2. Sollte doch zu finden sein.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Metin2 - Oriental Action MMORPG

->Account hab ich dir per PN geschickt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

So, die 500MB sind ja schnell gezogen.
Also, ich habe hier nichts.
Kann aber auch damit zu tun haben, dass das Ganze etwas traurig aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Ja ich hatte da auch keine Fehler bis ich das mit den Laufwerken und Festplatte gemacht habe.

Ja trotzdem is son zeitvertreib.


OH GOTT WAS HAB ICH BLOß GEMACHT BITTE ICH FLIPP AUS ERHÖRE MICH


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Aha, erst mal einen Typen zusammenbauen.
Schnell erledigt.
So, jetzt mal ran an die Wildhunde.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

^^

Ja ja, nur ich flipp hier gleich aus was soll ich noch alles machen mir fällt nix mehr ein MAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNN


Und dann die ******* das es wenn ich es um 90° drehe keine Fehler da sind arrrrrrr. Soll ich jetzt immer aufm Kopf stellen und spielen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

So, habe das Spiel jetzt getestet.

Ich habe exakt den gleichen Streifen der durchs Bild geht wie du das beschrieben hast.

Allerdings, wenn ich die Sequenz mit Fraps als Video aufnehme, sieht man auf dem Video nichts mehr davon.
Scheint irgendwie mit dem Gag vergleichbar zu sein, den man hat, wenn man versucht, einen Screenshot von dem Film zu machen, der gerade im Media Player abgespielt wird.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

jaja das sagst du so damit ich aufhöre nach dem problem zu suchen.


Du hast niemals den gleichen STreifen wie ich. Da ich genau weiß das es nur bei mir ist. Meine ganzen Freunde haben das nicht nur ich ich Hurn.

Ich habe auchs chon Bypass patching gemacht das heißt eine ältere Version von Metin genommen womit ich früher immer gespielt ahbe da ist es auch so.


Naja geh jetzt erstmal pennen danke für deine Nerven und für die Aufmunterung am Schluß


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> jaja das sagst du so damit ich aufhöre nach dem problem zu suchen.


 
Wenn ich sage, dass ich in etwas den gleichen Effekt habe, dann ist das auch so.
Falls du annimmst, dass ich das nur sage, um dich zu ärgern, dann ist meine Hilfe bei diesem Desaster sehr schnell zuende.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Ne dann glaub ich dir nur ich kann es nicht glaubend as noch jemand so ein Glück hat wie ich. sry. Glaub mir könnte ioch hätte ich shcon 1000 mal bei dir aufm Thanks Buttom gedrückt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Ja ja, genau, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mach das mal mit Fraps.


Edit:
Wie hat dich Fraps nun weiter gebracht?


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> ja mit Fraps sind die Streifen weg aber das ändert nix daran das es mal ging und immernoch bei Freunden und alles Metin2 Spielern geht nur bei mir nicht.
> 
> Es ist einfach Fakt das es nach meinem Eingriff nicht mehr geht.
> Fakt ist auch das meine Freudne alle im Fenstermodus ohne Probleme spielen.
> ...




Und warum sind dann die Streifen im Fenstermodus, wenn ich den Bildschrim über die Funtkion Dreheinstellung drehe weg?



```
ja mit Fraps sind die Streifen weg aber das ändert nix daran das es mal ging und immernoch bei Freunden und alles Metin2 Spielern geht nur bei mir nicht.
 
Es ist einfach Fakt das es nach meinem Eingriff nicht mehr geht.
Fakt ist auch das meine Freudne alle im Fenstermodus ohne Probleme spielen.
Und es ist Fakt das Frabs eben die Frames(FPS) pro Sekunde bei der Aufnamhe reduziert und dadurch das SPiel ein bisschen haagt aber die STreifen weg sind. Das heißt das Problem ist noch vorhanden nur nicht mehr sichbar durch Fraps.
 
 
EISO FAZIT:
 
Mehr gewonnen aber Problem ist noch da
```
Habe jetzt nochmal Diskettenlaufwerk und beide Laufwerke komplett rausgebaut. Poste nacher Bilder eiso bitte. Ich versteh nicht was ändert sich denn das die Fehler wenn ich das Bild drehe nicht mehr da sind?


----------



## y33H@ (24. August 2008)

Der Fehler tritt nur im Fenster-Modus auf? 

cYa


----------



## jetztaber (24. August 2008)

Leute, ich hab mir das alles mal durchgelesen und das Video angesehen, ich habe beim besten Willen keine Idee, was hier los sein könnte oder was die Ursache sein könnte.

So leid es mir tut hbfe614, ich kann nicht helfen.


----------



## eSpox (24. August 2008)

Ich hoffe du/ihr hast/habt die STreifen gesehen die ich meine? Mit den Einstellungen die ich beschrieben habe kann man sie sehr gut erkennen.
Ja ausschließlich im Fenstermodus und wenn ich den Bildschrim drehen lasse per Dreheinstellungen des Nvidia Treibers sind sie uhrplötzlich weg.
Ich habe das Spiel auf dem Video und auch andere Spiele im Fenstermodus 2 Jahre lang gespielt und wie beschrieben auf Tipp von einem User hier, nochmals auf 2 anderen PC das Spiel installiert dort gibt es keine Probleme.
Auch bei meinen Freunden nicht.


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> -Laufwerke(System ohne Laufwerke gestartet, weiterhin der Grafikfehler vorhanden)



*Grübel* Ich wundere mich, wie du ohne Laufwerke ein System (um dein Spiel zu starten) booten kannst. 
Da kommst höchstens ins BIOS.. und wieder retour..

Dieses Bild von dir KLICK zu alten Thread ist das von der aktuellen Grafikkarte (glaub eine 9800GTX benutzt du)?


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

Natürlich kann ich ohne Laufwerke und DIskettenlaufwerk mein System starten.
Und das SPiel ist frei runterladbar und ist auf keiner CD.
Außerdem nur so als Info hat quantenslipstream auch schon Windhunde gekloppt


Metin2 - Oriental Action MMORPG



Weiß keine rmehr was wirklich nicht?


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich ohne Laufwerke und DIskettenlaufwerk mein System starten.



..und beim POST/BIOS-Schirm hast du schon Grafikfehler?
(weil ohne Platte kannst ja wohl kein Windows booten)

Das Spiel interessiert mich nicht im Geringsten.
Nur an Lösungen diverser Probleme bin ich interessiert..


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Weiß keine rmehr was wirklich nicht?



Oral-Blähung.. ?


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

ja ich will auch nur ne Lösung doch das SPiel interessiert mich auch.
Wenn ich alle Laufwerke nicht Festplatten, alle Laufwerke abmache startet das System normal.

Sagt mal/Sag mal kann ich Ram oder Grafikarte ganzr ausnehmen und System starten und wenn das Board nicht piemt is es kaputt oder so? EIso ich meine zum Board testen.


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2008)

Kommentar zu deinem Bild.. ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...7-direct-x-9-errors-application-framerate.jpg
(Link nochmals zur besseren Ansicht)


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2008)

OHNE Grafikkarte/RAM startet kein Board.

Aber zum testen probiert man nur EINEN RAM-Riegel, und das in allen verfügbaren RAM-Slots nacheinander (Zwischen den Test Rechner abschalten, umstecken, neustarten).


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

Okay wird gemacht editiere dann diesen.


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2008)

Antwort/Kommentar zu dem Bild.. ?


----------



## KTMDoki (25. August 2008)

und wie siehts aus?

@Lexx
brauchst ja nicht gleich unhöflich werden, is ja nur ein Bild


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2008)

Lexx schrieb:


> OHNE Grafikkarte/RAM startet kein Board.
> 
> Aber zum testen probiert man nur EINEN RAM-Riegel, und das in allen verfügbaren RAM-Slots nacheinander (Zwischen den Test Rechner abschalten, umstecken, neustarten).



Um präziser zu sein:
Und das mit jeweils jedem Einzelnen RAM-Modul (wenns mehrere sind).


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

So hab einen der beiden 2 GB rausgenommen und mit dem anderen alle Slots rein und immer gestartet und geguckt ob es weg ist.

Fazit:
--

Egal bei welchen Modul es existieren immer die Grafikfehler


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. August 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab mir das alles mal durchgelesen und das Video angesehen, ich habe beim besten Willen keine Idee, was hier los sein könnte oder was die Ursache sein könnte.
> 
> So leid es mir tut hbfe614, ich kann nicht helfen.


Geht mir ähnlich, wobei ich die Fehler nichtmal wirklich wahrgenommen hab...

Würd hier nicht unbedingt ein Problem sehen, außer ev. vom Spiel selbst...


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2008)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> @Lexx
> brauchst ja nicht gleich unhöflich werden, is ja nur ein Bild


No, its a User


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

Guck das Video mit dein EInstellungen wie ich beschrieben habe.
Es gehen Liniesn von unten nach oben durchs Bild. Die schieben das Bild auf und lassen es überlappen.
Das Spiel ist bei X Freunden und sogar gestern beim PC meines Vaters installiert worden. Dort gibt es keinerlei anzeichen für Grafikfehler im Fenstermodus.
Eiso liegt es zu 100% an meiner Hardware.



PS: Auchso um mein Avatar geht es, es ist oder bleibt aber aso das auch ihr nicht wisst was mit meinem PC ist.


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2008)

Lexx schrieb:


> Kommentar zu deinem Bild.. ?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...7-direct-x-9-errors-application-framerate.jpg
> (Link nochmals zur besseren Ansicht)



Ist das die zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt von dir verwendete Grafikkarte?

Bitte um Antwort!


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

Nein das ist meine alte. Habe mir als ich die Fehler gesehen habe sofort ne neue gekauft.


Ich weiß aber und das ärgert mich zu doll das es nicht an der Grafikarte lag. Das Bild habe ich gemacht als ich mit SP2 udn DirectX9 zutun hatte. In dem Theard wo du das Bild aufgegabelt hast wirst du auch sicher die Lösung finden. Diese war nehmlich DirectX9.

Lösung war damals:

WinTotal - Tipps - DirectX 9.0c Neuinstallation trotz SP2 in WinXP





@ Lexx: Danke dir schonmal für deine Hilfe wenn es ein Thanks Buttom gibt sag mir wo.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Guck das Video mit dein EInstellungen wie ich beschrieben habe.
> Es gehen Liniesn von unten nach oben durchs Bild. Die schieben das Bild auf und lassen es überlappen.
> Das Spiel ist bei X Freunden und sogar gestern beim PC meines Vaters installiert worden. Dort gibt es keinerlei anzeichen für Grafikfehler im Fenstermodus.
> Eiso liegt es zu 100% an meiner Hardware.


Klingt nach tearing...

Force mal VSync...


----------



## dr.konkret (25. August 2008)

@Hbfe614 & Lexx:
Bitte etwas auf das Niveau und die Nettiquette achten. Habt Euch ja hoffentlich wieder beruhigt. Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab mir das alles mal durchgelesen und das Video angesehen, ich habe beim besten Willen keine Idee, was hier los sein könnte oder was die Ursache sein könnte.
> 
> So leid es mir tut hbfe614, ich kann nicht helfen.


 
Jep, kann ich mich inzwischen anschließen.
Auch ich habe keine Ideen mehr.
Ich habe das Spiel inzwischen an 9 Rechnern getestet und bei allen waren diese kleine Streifen im Fenstermodus während des Bewegens der Spielfigur.
Ich halte das für einen Bug vom Spiel oder vom Fenster Modus.
Was anders fällt mir nicht mehr ein, da man die Hardware inzwischen soweit ausschließen kann, da hbfe614 ja schon alles getestet hat.



Lexx schrieb:


> ..und beim POST/BIOS-Schirm hast du schon Grafikfehler?
> (weil ohne Platte kannst ja wohl kein Windows booten)
> 
> Das Spiel interessiert mich nicht im Geringsten.
> Nur an Lösungen diverser Probleme bin ich interessiert..


 
Natürlich kann man ohne Laufwerke und Diskettenlaufwerk booten.
Denn er meint sicherlich die CD/DVD-*Laufwerke.*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Außerdem nur so als Info hat quantenslipstream auch schon Windhunde gekloppt


 
Jep, habe ich.
Ob das jetzt toll war, weiß ich noch nicht. 
Aber ich habe mir das Spiel mal eben schnell runtergeladen  und getestet, daher weiß ich auch, dass diese Grafikfehler existieren. 

Wenn ich eine Spielsequenz mit Fraps als Video aufnehme, ist aber von den Grafikfehlern nichts mehr zu sehen.
Merkwürdig, oder?

Ist irgendwie, als wenn man versucht, ein Screenshot vom Film zu machen, der im Media Player läuft, man hat nur ein schwarzes Bild.

Der Grafikbug ist zwar zu sehen, aber nicht mehr, wenn man das als Video direkt aufnimmt und dann abspielt (nicht Digicam).
Daher konnte hbfe614 auch kein Screenshot davon machen, weil der Fehler auf dem Screenshot nicht zu sehen war.


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

Hab V-Syn. schon 2-3 versucht liegt nicht daran.
Hab mittlerweile auch nochmal Bios Batterie ausgetauscht hat auch nix gebracht. Was müsste ein normales funktionstüchtige Board denn machen wenn ich ohne Graka starte?
Ich habe das Spiel bei 2 Rechner(Freunde) und selbst bei meinem Vater getestet. Dort sind keine Streifen und ich weiß selbst aus eigener Erfahrung das dort normalerweise keine sind, denn ich hatte über 2 Jahre den Genuss von Metin2 ohne Streifen im Fenstermodus

Gehen wir doch mal folgendem nach...

Das die Fehler uhrplötzlich weg sind wenn ich den Bildschrim über die Einstellungen "Dreheinstellungen" um mögliche 90/180/270° Grad drehen lasse.
Wenn ich mitten im Spiel wieder umschalte sind sie wieder zurück.

Spielstart->Fehler->Dreheinstellungen 90o.180o.270 Grad->Kein Fehler->zurück auf Standard->Fehler.

Was verändert sich im Treiber bzw. Windows wenn ich den Bildschrim drehen lasse was einfluss drauf haben könnte?


--

```
@Hbfe614 & Lexx:
Bitte etwas auf das Niveau und die Nettiquette achten. Habt Euch ja hoffentlich wieder beruhigt. Danke :daumen:
```
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das etwas schlimmes von mir aus gegangen ist. .....

```
@ Lexx: Danke dir schonmal für deine Hilfe wenn es ein Thanks Buttom gibt sag mir wo.
```


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Das die Fehler uhrplötzlich weg sind wenn ich den Bildschrim über die Einstellungen "Dreheinstellungen" um mögliche 90/180/270° Grad drehen lasse.
> Wenn ich mitten im Spiel wieder umschalte sind sie wieder zurück.
> 
> Spielstart->Fehler->Dreheinstellungen 90o.180o.270 Grad->Kein Fehler->zurück auf Standard->Fehler.
> ...


 
Hast mal, einfach nur so zum Testen, einen älteren Grafiktreiber genommen?


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

Hab ich getan hat nix gebracht.

Habe auch grad mal das 350W NT mit der NX 7600 GS versucht. Dachte mir vll waren die Fehler ja da weil das zu wenig Watt für die 9800 GTX ist. Doch auch mit 350W und der NX 7600 GS geht es nicht fehler frei.


----------



## klefreak (25. August 2008)

was passiert, wenn du die Farbtiefe des Monitors von 32 auf 16 bit stellst?? (bei der Anzeigeeinstellung)

lg Klemens


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

Es ist egal ob ich mit 32 oder 16 spiele Fehler bleibt.


Edit: Seht selbst wenn ich das mit den Dreheinstellungen mache sind sie weg die Streifen...(Anhang)


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

_*DIE HEIßE SPUR!!*_

Warum haben wir nicht an Tearing gedacht? Es ist das überlagern der Frames
bei Spielen.(Siehe Bild1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim Tearing so viel habe ich bis jetzt herausgefunden überlagern Frames. Ich habe dafür immer den Begriff überlappen benutzt. Tearing würde auch erklären(lese unten) das die Fehler mit erhöhter Herz Frequenz weg sind. Da die FPS und die Herzahl dann nicht gleich sind.
*
DAS INTERESSANTE KOMMT JETZT:*
--
Ich habe aus einem Forum gelesen das Tearing normalerweise auftritt wenn die FRAMES(FPS) gleich mit der Herz des Monitors sind. Ob es Zufall ist oder nicht Fraps zeigt mir 61 Frames, bei einer Herzahl von 60 beim Spiel.
Quantenslipstream und ich haben schon bemerkt das wenn man mit Fraps aufnimmt die Fehler weg sind nun, Fraps so meinte auch quantenslipstream reduziert die Frames(FPS) wärhund des Aufnehmens dadurch weren die FPS und die Herz zahl wieder um die 20 auseinander, dieses würde laut Quelle heißen das dann kein Tearing mehr auftreten dürfe, was es auch nicht der Fall ist.
Nun wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe ist im Fenstermodus des Grafikprüftools rthdribl was schon von standardt aus im Fenstermodus läuft keine derartigen Fehler zu sehen. Nun, dort habe ich auch eine höhere FPS von über 300, wenn man jetzt das was die Quelle berichtet wahr sein läst würde es auch dieses erklären da die Frames höher sind als die Herzahl.

Könnte dies in richtige Richtung gehen?



EDIT: Es würde auch erklären warum es im Vollbildmodus nicht ist, soweit ich weiß ist im Fenstermodus die FPS immer etwas weniger als im Vollbildmodus, korrigiert mich wenn ich faltsch liege.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> *DAS INTERESSANTE KOMMT JETZT:*
> --
> Ich habe aus einem Forum gelesen das Tearing normalerweise auftritt wenn die FRAMES(FPS) gleich mit der Herz des Monitors sind. Ob es Zufall ist oder nicht Fraps zeigt mir 61 Frames, bei einer Herzahl von 60 beim Spiel.
> Quantenslipstream und ich haben schon bemerkt das wenn man mit Fraps aufnimmt die Fehler weg sind nun, Fraps so meinte auch quantenslipstream reduziert die Frames(FPS) wärhund des Aufnehmens dadurch weren die FPS und die Herz zahl wieder um die 20 auseinander, dieses würde laut Quelle heißen das dann kein Tearing mehr auftreten dürfe, was es auch nicht der Fall ist.
> ...


 
Gute Frage, kann ich nicht genau sagen.
Dachte immer, dass das nur bei CRTs vorkommt, aber nicht bei TFTs.

Doch dann kommt auch wieder die Frage auf, warum du das erst hast, seit dem du an deinen Festplatten rumgedoktort hast und nicht schon immer. 

Oder hast du doch zwischendurch was geändert?



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> EDIT: Es würde auch erklären warum es im Vollbildmodus nicht ist, soweit ich weiß ist im Fenstermodus die FPS immer etwas weniger als im Vollbildmodus, korrigiert mich wenn ich faltsch liege.


 
Keine wirkliche Ahnung, nur Vermutungen.
Bei Fenstermodus muss Windows ja auch noch den Desktop darstellen, daher sinkt die FPS.
Aber andererseits ist die Auflösung des Spiels im Fenster Modus kleiner (oder etwa doch nicht?)


----------



## klefreak (25. August 2008)

naja, wie wir dir schon mehrfach geschrieben haben, das könnte es sein



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Klingt nach tearing...
> 
> Force mal VSync...




--> VSYNC einstellung im Treiber auf "immer an" einstellen, wenn das nicht hilft, gibt es noch zusatzsoftware wie den Nhancer (glaub ich) bei dem man das für ein Program/Spiel erzwingen kann

lg Klemens


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gute Frage, kann ich nicht genau sagen.
> Dachte immer, dass das nur bei CRTs vorkommt, aber nicht bei TFTs.
> 
> Doch dann kommt auch wieder die Frage auf, warum du das erst hast, seit dem du an deinen Festplatten rumgedoktort hast und nicht schon immer.
> ...





Hab die V-Sny. immer an.

Und selbst wenn es das ist würde ich gerne wisen warum es aufeinmal dazu kommt.


Bin genau der Meinung wie im zitierten:

```
och dann kommt auch wieder die Frage auf, warum du das erst hast, seit dem du an deinen Festplatten rumgedoktort hast und nicht schon immer. :hmm:
```


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. August 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> naja, wie wir dir schon mehrfach geschrieben haben, das könnte es sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fürchte (fast), das VSync nur im Vollbild geht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> --> VSYNC einstellung im Treiber auf "immer an" einstellen, wenn das nicht hilft, gibt es noch zusatzsoftware wie den Nhancer (glaub ich) bei dem man das für ein Program/Spiel erzwingen kann
> 
> lg Klemens


 
Warum aber muss er das jetzt alles machen, wenn es vorher ging. 



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es das ist würde ich gerne wisen warum es aufeinmal dazu kommt.


 
Jep, da bist du nicht der einzige.


----------



## klefreak (25. August 2008)

weil vielleicht früher die FPS grade so waren, dass der effekt nicht auftrat

lg Klemens

EDIT:

--> programmupdate, windwos wird auch so langsamer, umbau programminstallationen,...

EDIT2: vielleicht hilft es ja, dass du zusätzlich AA und AF (antialiasing und anisotropes Filtern) einschaltest, um dadurch die Frames zu dämpfen und dadurch zu beruhigen, außerdem bekommst du ein gutes bild


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

ich installiere grad Fraps auf dem PC meines Vaters wenn hier die FPS genau so sind aber der Fehler nicht da ist kann ich ja wieder alles vergessen.


----------



## klefreak (25. August 2008)

probier das mit den QUalitätseinstellungen (AA und AF, das geht ganz schnell, und du siehst ob es was bewirkt !! 

--> entweder gibts die einstellungen im spiel oder über die NV Systemsteuerung


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> probier das mit den QUalitätseinstellungen (AA und AF, das geht ganz schnell, und du siehst ob es was bewirkt !!
> 
> --> entweder gibts die einstellungen im spiel oder über die NV Systemsteuerung




So was soll ich da einstellen?

MEIN VATTER:

Bei meinem Vater gibt es ja die Fehler nicht.l Zu meiner Freude hat er nicht 61 sonderon nur höchstens 40 FPS bei 60 Herz. Das bestätigt meine Hoffnung.


----------



## klefreak (25. August 2008)

also: ich hab das spiel auch bei mir isntalliert und habe den fehler nicht !

die einstellungen Anti aliasing und anisotropes Filtern muss es auch bei der alten 7600er geben!!
--> entweder rechtsklick auf das NVidia symbol neben der Uhr am desktop oder in der systemsteuerung --> Nvidiazeugs suchen

dort gibt es dann die passenden einstellungen


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

Ja habs gefunden. 

Du meintest Antiosope und antialsing.

Was soll ich dann bei den EInstellen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2008)

Bei Anti-Aliasing Einstellung sollte nichts stehen. Da mal nen Wert raussuchen/eingeben.

Bei Anisotrope Filterung einfach mal nen Wert aktivieren. Was haste denn da so zur Auswahl?


----------



## klefreak (25. August 2008)

also AF (Anisotropes Filtern 8x oder 16x)
und AA (Antiaiasing 4x, wenn zu wenig leistung dann nur 2x)

AF filtert die TEXTUREN, das bedeutet, dass in der Entfernung weniger "matsch zu sehen sein sollte 
AA glättet das gesamte Bild

lg Klemens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

Okay sieht wie folgend aus.


Bei der NX7600 GS die ich zum testen drin hatte, ist die Framerate(FPS) als ich auf x16 bei antisope gestellt habe runte rgegangen. das heißt im Spiel wo normalerweise 60 FPS stehen lass Fraps 30-40 aus. Die Fehler warena uchw eg. Dadurch kann ich sagen vorerst: *Es hat damit zutun wieviel FPS bei Herzahl passieren.*


Bei der 9800 GTX OC ist es so das egal wieviel antisope und anti-alasing ich anmache (die FPS) die Karte nicht genug Leistung verliert um unter die 61 FPS zu kommen = Fehler noch da.


----------



## v3rtex (25. August 2008)

Versuch doch mal dieses Programm namens "FPS Limiter" das in einem anderen Forum vor einiger Zeit benutzt wurde, um die damals relativ neu entdeckten Mikroruckler zu untersuchen. 
Irgendein geistreicher Programmierer hatte die Idee, damit die Framerate künstlich zu drosseln und Microruckler besser darzustellen.

Es begrenzt glaub ich die Framerate auf eine gewisse Grenze (30 FPS glaub ich , habs nie getestet)


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

Gute Idee doch es bleibt die Frage warum es aufeinmal da ist ;(
Ich will jetzt nicht immer tausend Programme alufen habe. Ich möchte einfahc eins tabiles normnales PC System was ganz normal läuft.


Es liegt definitiv an den 61 FPS die ich im Spiel erreiche. Gibs da ne Begrenzung oder warum genau 60-61 FPS?


----------



## klefreak (25. August 2008)

das  programm im anhang könnte helfen 

FPS Limiter, damit könntest du die FPS auf einen wert unter 60 begrenzen und so den Fehler verhindern (sofern das funktionert  )
lg Klemens

ps: werd jetzt schlafen gehen und morgen den ganzen tag nicht am pc sein, aber die anderen hier im Forum werden dich schon unterstützen 

pps: schöne Grüße und ein gutes Gelingen

ppps: wenn der FPS Limiter nicht funktoniern sollte, musst halt nach einem anderen Programm suchen das dir die Frames limitiert


----------



## v3rtex (25. August 2008)

Schon klar, testen könntest du es aber mal.


----------



## eSpox (25. August 2008)

Brauch ich nicht denn.....(hört sich jetzt hart an aber danke trotzdem eiso nicht böse gemeint, verbessere mich)...

Wenn ich im Fenstermodus kurz minimiere und wieder maximier habe ich für Sekunden keine FPS im Spiel von 60-61 wenn ich in dieser Zeit laufe kommen die Streifen ERST WIEDER wenn ich bei der FPS 60-61 angekommen bin.


2.) So das heißt dann schon mal das wir das Problem haben. Ein Fortschritt wenigstens. Nun bleibt noch die Frage warum die FPS nicht auf 60 waren oder sie auf 60 waren ohne Tripinng zu den Zeiten als es noch ging bzw. sie wieder dorthin zubekommen.


EDIT: Habe im Spiel IMMER 61 FPS, und beim Grafik Prüftool auch wenn ich den Fenstermods auf die Größe des Villbildes anpasse doch dort sind keine Streifen.


----------



## eSpox (26. August 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht denn.....(hört sich jetzt hart an aber danke trotzdem eiso nicht böse gemeint, verbessere mich)...
> 
> Wenn ich im Fenstermodus kurz minimiere und wieder maximier habe ich für Sekunden keine FPS im Spiel von 60-61 wenn ich in dieser Zeit laufe kommen die Streifen ERST WIEDER wenn ich bei der FPS 60-61 angekommen bin.
> 
> ...




Gut haben das Problem wie gesagt jetzt. Jetzt müsste ich nur wissen warum ich eine immer bleibende 61 FPS im Fensermodus habe denn genau durch die Konstante 60 FPS Zahl kommen die Fehler da mein Bildshcrim 60 HERZ HAT.
Möchte keine Programme da ich weiß das es normalerweise funktioniert.



*NEIIIIINNN*,

Hab Grad mit meinem Freund gesprochen und war dannach sofort bei ihm. Er hat auch durchgehend 61 FPS und eine EInstellung von 60 herz und keine STriche das würde heißen das wieder noch was anderes vorliegt.


----------



## eSpox (27. August 2008)

°°Push°°

Hallo Ashmunrah

wir haben das Anliegen welches du uns hier Mitgeteilt hast, mit der Technik durchgesprochen.Den Fehler den du da beschriebst liegt nicht an Unserem System. Daher können wir dort auch leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Wir bitten da um Verständnis. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
SirOliver


EDIT: Habe eben Grafikarte und Ram rausgenommen und gestartet. Der PC bzw. das Board piept nicht. Startet kurz und startet dann neu(Endloschleife)


(Metin SUpport Antwort bekommen hmm, jetzt liegt es zu 100% nicht an  dem Spiel sondern an meinem System.)


----------



## klefreak (28. August 2008)

1: ich würde der Antwort enies Supportteams nicht unbedingt glauben, da diese bei grenzfällen immer sagen, dass es das Spiel NICHT sei 

2: wenn du 61 Frames hast, dann stell doch im Spiel mal die 75Htz ein, kann es sein, dass du dann 75 FPS hast?? (ich glaube dei den Grafikeinstellungen sind die 60, 65, 75 Htz so eine Art Framelimiter !!)

3: hast du das Programm FPS Limiter ausprobiert??

4: klar startet der PC ohne RAM und ohne Grafikkarte nicht !!

5: man kann auch beim Monitor die Herzanzahl einstellen (bei TFT's gehts meist bis 75 Hz)
--> Desktop/rechtsklick --> Eigenschaften --> Einstellungen --> Erweitert --> Monitor --> 60, 65, 70, 75 Htz.. !!

-- teste mal den 5. Punkt, ob das was bringt

lg Klemens


----------



## eSpox (28. August 2008)

1.)Sobald ich über 60 Herz einstelle sind die Fehler fast nicht mehr zusehen.

2.)Das Spiel läuft mit 60 Herz das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung und bei allen Freunden ist es so

3.) Nein die FPS Zahl bleibt bei 61

4.) Soll ich einfach mal mein Board ausbauen und umtauschen gehen?(Hab grad von Paiyne gehört das das Board keine Grafikfehler verursachen kann)eiso ist das ja

5.) Hbe mit der NX7600 GS so gestresst das sie unter Metin nur noch 40 FPS ziegen konnte da waren dann die Fehler weg.


----------



## klefreak (28. August 2008)

du hast nicht alle Vorschläge ausprobiert, die ich dir aufgeschrieben habe!:

1: FPS LIMITER  --> hilft das Programm, wenn du damit die FPS limitierst??

2:sind die Fehler nicht mehr zu sehen (fast..) wenn du 75Hz beim Spiel einstellst (METIN2 --> Spieloptionen --> Frequenz --> 75Hz) oder wenn du 75Hz beim Monitor einstellst (--> Desktop/rechtsklick --> Eigenschaften --> Einstellungen --> Erweitert --> Monitor --> 60, 65, 70, 75 Htz.. !!)

3: was passiert, wenn du in den SPieleinstellungen von METIN2 den Punkt  TNL (bei GFX, rechts im Fenster) von AUTO auf CPU oder GPU umstellst??

ansonsten:
--> wenn metin2 mit Qualitätseinstellungen (AA, AF )eh nur 40FPS schafft, und dadurch das Problem weg ist, dann ist eh alles gut 

lg Klemens


ps: Punkt 3 und auch Punkt 2 könnten das Problem lösen (das sind Einstellungen, die sich auch durch ein Windowsupdate oder sonstiges verstellt haben könnten)


----------



## eSpox (28. August 2008)

Ich habe bei Metin schon alle Frequenzen durch bei jeder sind die Fehler da.
Wenn ich die Herz Zahl hochstelle von 60 zu 65+ sind die Fehler weg.
DOch geh das ganz schön auf die Augen.(Umstelle im Nvidia Menü, in metin kann ich rumdrehen was ich will)
Wenn ich die Grafik vom CPU nehme habe ich natürlich Grafikfehler das ich aufeinmal im Boden stehe usw. doch die Linien sind immernoch da.

--

Der Limiter funtkioniert nicht mit Metin


----------



## klefreak (29. August 2008)

warum soll das Umstellen der Herz beim Monitor auf die augen gehen?? mehr Hz sind besser !!
im NVidia Menü braucht man da eigentlich nix umstellen, das macht man in den windowseigenen einstellungen:
--> Desktop/rechtsklick --> Eigenschaften --> Einstellungen --> Erweitert --> Monitor --> 60, 65, 70, 75 Htz.. !!

lg klemens


----------



## eSpox (29. August 2008)

hab ich,

Das Ding ist das es mit 60 Herz nicht geht und weil es damit nicht geht muss irgentwas kaputt sein


PS: SOll ich zu Km gehen udn Mainboard umtauschen0o?


----------



## eSpox (6. September 2008)

EIso kann es nurnoch das Board sein?

AUch wenn es bei anderen games nicht so zusehen ist hab ich echt ein scheiß Gefühl weil ich weiß das irgentwas kaputt ist.


----------



## klefreak (7. September 2008)

also ich denke: es ist definitiv nicht das Board sondern nur ein Problem des SPIELS bei 60Hz !!

du kannst das Board tauschen, dann wirst du merken, dass es auch mit einem neuen Board nicht anders sein wird !!

wenn die Streifen  bei 75Hz (monitoreinstellung) weg sind, dann weis ich nicht, warum du verkrampft versuchts, den Fehler bei deinem Board zu suchen !

lg Klemens


----------



## eSpox (8. September 2008)

ich habe schon alles versucht daher dachte ich das es dann nur das Board sein kann.

Bei dem Spiel und 60 Herz sind die Fehler normalerweise bei keinema nderen zusehen. Nur bei mir. = Board?


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2008)

.. jetzt hat das immer noch keine Ende gefunden.. ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2008)

Ich hatte ja schon erwähnt, dass ich die gleichen Streifen habe, wenn ich das Spiel im Fenster Modus spiele.
Also kann es nicht vom Board kommen. Habe deine Freuden, bei denen du das nicht gesehen hast, andere Monitore?
Nimm doch mal deinen Monitor zu ihnen mit, dann kannst du das ja mal ausprobieren
ansonten benutze Fraps, das hilft ja ein wenig.


----------



## eSpox (10. September 2008)

ich vertsehe nicht wir sind in 2 verschiedenen Schritten.

Es komtm definitiv nicht von dem Spiel.

Dafür sprechen...

1.)Bei mir war es 2 Jahre lang nicht da

2.) Es ka nachdem ich was umgebaut habe

3.)Bei mindestens 7ben Freunden geht es mit genau den gleichen EInstelunen

---

Ich werde jetzt sparen und dann die PC-Klinik damit beauftragen.

PS: Wenn ich auf 70 + Herz schalte sehe ich die Schrift usw. nicht so gut sie ist nciht so gut zuer kennen woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Lexx (10. September 2008)

Suppenkaspar.. ?


----------



## MrMorse (10. September 2008)

Lexx schrieb:


> Suppenkaspar.. ?



Schlimmer


----------



## eSpox (18. September 2008)

naja werde zu meinem geburstag dann einen techniker bestellen. Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch.


Ist es denn normal das die festplatte durch das ganze Gehäuse vibriert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> naja werde zu meinem geburstag dann einen techniker bestellen. Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch.


 
Nein, wirst du nicht brauchen. Frag mal einen Freud, vielleicht hat der noch andere Ideen und gemeinsam kann man das dann lösen.



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Ist es denn normal das die festplatte durch das ganze Gehäuse vibriert?


 
Nee, normal ist das nicht. Prüfe mal die Schraubverbindungen, noch alles fest?
Setzte sie sonst mal in einen anderen Schacht, bzw. überprüfe den Festplattenkäfig.

Wie ist die Platte, wenn sie außerhalb des Gehäuses läuft, vibriert sie dann auch oder ist sie ruhig?


----------



## eSpox (26. Oktober 2008)

Ein Techniker war hier. Er meinte das er nicht wüsste woran es liegen könnte und fragte noch ob meine Lautsprecher vll. zu nahe an dem Bildschrim stehen würden wegen Magnetischen Felder...mysterieuse, mysterieuse.....


----------



## eSpox (28. Oktober 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Ein Techniker war hier. Er meinte das er nicht wüsste woran es liegen könnte und fragte noch ob meine Lautsprecher vll. zu nahe an dem Bildschrim stehen würden wegen Magnetischen Felder...mysterieuse, mysterieuse.....



Entschuldigt für das Doppelposting!

Ich habe die Streifen bzw. risseln im Bild jetzt auch im Vollbildmodus!

Info: Vorher war es nur im Fenstermodus!


----------

